# Issues with mysterious Bullying fish.



## Shinrikyo (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently added some new fish to my tank from Wal-Mart. When I went there, I got two fish which I thought were African Rainbow Fish. After a few days these two fish have started bullying all my other fish. I have 4 danios, 2 male guppies, and a white molly. I noticed a slit in one of my male guppies top fin and his tail fin. When I went back to Wal-mart to buy something to separate the fish out, I could not find a tag for it. Right now I just separated them out into a floating tank so they are still somewhat reacting with the other fish. Is there any way I can tell they are still acting aggressively when the other fish come near them?

If it turns out that they are aggressive fish, what should I do with them because I don't want to flush them. D:

The fish that are aggressive are about an inch long, have somewhat of gold scales along the top of their bodies, and have a single dark stripe in the middle with spots that get bigger near the face.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Dont flush, and prob dont buy fish from wal-mart next time.
If you have a camera please post a pic and we could ID the fish and help determine what your options are.
I think you will find someone here will give them a home.


----------



## Shinrikyo (Jan 4, 2009)

okay. n__n 
I'll try my best to post some pictures later, my family is making supper. n__n


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

when the sentence includes "African" and aggressive...I'd guess cichlids...if that's the case, the rest of the fish are food. 

+1 Don't flush. They will get adopted, and need a good long quarantine.


----------



## Shinrikyo (Jan 4, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v423/inner_demon/100_3977.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v423/inner_demon/100_3993.jpg

How lame. These two pictures were about the best I could get with my crappy camera and horribly lit room. Haha. Well, anyone is free to guess.

I'm going to try to see if anyone wants them tomorrow when I go to work. I think I will go to the pet store as well. n_n Thanks for the advice.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

to me they kinda look like giant danios, google picture them, dunno, my novice opinion, gl with them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

my vote is giant danio as well.  I am sure you can find a home for them.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else that they look like danios. Here is a site that has quite a selection with pics - might help you to identify them.

http://www.danios.info/fish/choprai.aspx


----------



## Shinrikyo (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone! <3
It's weird. I let them out of the little tank they were in, and they seem fine now. They chase the danios and the danios chase them. It's odd. Maybe they were grumpy because I don't have a certain feeding schedule? o= 
Anyways, thanks for the sites Im going to look on them to see if I can find out what that fish is!


----------

